# [SOLVED] adding extra Serial ttyS ports

## Joseph_sys

I have a new box but it came without "parallel" and only one serial port so I'm trying to add two extra serial ports but I'm having a problem with Lava (Canadian Manufacture) PCI serial card with two ttyS ports; I compiled extra serial devices in the kernel, so I have 6-serial as extra serial port can only be installed on ttyS5 and ttyS5 

```
setserial -g /dev/ttyS*

/dev/ttyS0, UART: 16550A, Port: 0x03f8, IRQ: 4

/dev/ttyS1, UART: unknown, Port: 0x02f8, IRQ: 3

/dev/ttyS2, UART: unknown, Port: 0x03e8, IRQ: 4

/dev/ttyS3, UART: unknown, Port: 0x02e8, IRQ: 3

/dev/ttyS4, UART: unknown, Port: 0x0000, IRQ: 0

/dev/ttyS5, UART: unknown, Port: 0x0000, IRQ: 0
```

but the PCI card is not recognized at least nothing is showing on "lspci -v" with "Lava Computer MFG  or  DSerial" 

Lava tech. support provided me with nice instructions how to add additional serial port:  *Quote:*   

> The first part before installation discusses how to add more than
> 
> /dev/ttyS0-3 as you cannot configure the card to work on those, they must
> 
> start at ttyS4 and up.
> ...

 

But that doesn't help if the card is not detected.

The motherboard is ASUS P5E3 Delux

Any recommendation how to detect this card ?

Another strange behavior I've noticed that when the Serial card is in a PCI slot the system will not Power down.

I see the last line: "Power down." but the power stays ON.  

When I remove the card it powers down OK.Last edited by Joseph_sys on Wed Oct 08, 2008 10:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Joseph_sys,

I suspect your motherboard and your serial card provide/expect two different not completely compatible versions of the PCI specification.

Essentially, some versions of the spec require a 3.3v supply to the PCI slot, some don't.

If the card won't enumarate - e.g. show up in lspci, theres not a lot you can do.

Try another PCI slot then look at the PCI version provided by the motherboard and the card.

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Joseph_sys,
> 
> I suspect your motherboard and your serial card provide/expect two different not completely compatible versions of the PCI specification.
> 
> Essentially, some versions of the spec require a 3.3v supply to the PCI slot, some don't.
> ...

 

Thanks for the hint.

I've tried another PCI slot no difference, it will not show up.

I think I'll have to go through the manufacture specifications.

----------

## Joseph_sys

Solved!

The PCI card is not compatible with newer motherboard with PCI-express

----------

